# Striped Raphael catfish and more.



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw these Striped Rapheal Catfish in my LFS the other day, How big do they grow and what tank size can they fit in?

And

Will a senegal birchir and a type of pike, not sure but it is one that does not grow to like 90 cm stay together?
The pike has spots on it and is kinda fat and has not got very long beak thing.
Any help?
Thanks


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

the striped cat i have is about 4 inches long, rarely see it unless the light is off or food is in tank, and it is almost 2 inches wide at its belly. have a spotted one the same way. as for tank size idk not good with the whole limit thing but my tanks are healthy as can be. Ours are in a 75 gal fyi.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Raphaels grow to about 8 inches, from what I've read. I wouldn't go less than a 55.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

The one we have in our 80 is about 6" long and FAT! And he eats anything that fits into his mouth...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Mine is about 5 years old and is about 6" and has a belly it doesn't need a huge tank 33 gallons should be ok they only come out at night and is rarely seen.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys, I don't really want one now.. was just gathering infomation


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the pike is called a spotted gar or crocodile gar.
How big do they get?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

well in the wild aligator gars can get up to 8 ft long a bit small for my liking.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Spotted pikes grow to around 20 inches according to this site, spotted pike is the on Im looking for. Thanks anyways


----------

